# Reverse Macro



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

A few reverse macro to share  CC welcome

1


http://www.flickr.com/photos/76597351@N07/6874036807/


2


http://www.flickr.com/photos/76597351@N07/6874036645/


3



http://www.flickr.com/photos/76597351@N07/6874036081/


----------



## Derrel (Feb 14, 2012)

Whimsical, bold, and FUN images!!!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Derrel!


----------



## Lockout92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well those are outstanding.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you Lockout


----------



## ishootmuscles (Feb 14, 2012)

The third pic is awesome.


----------



## hartz (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful, I can easily imagine the as backgrounds, eg desktop wallpaper, or magazine article background image, etc.


----------



## paigew (Feb 14, 2012)

I really like these! What lens did you use?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks all!
I either used a 35mm or 18-55kit  Helpful I know, sorry!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 14, 2012)

#3 has an artsy look to it.


----------

